# Ugly Metal Registers



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok if your like me I hate to put unsightly Metal Heat Registers on my Woodwork .
I have a few ways I use for this Dilemma but I'm going to show this one now.

First take a piece of the Baseboard for your cabinetry and lay it on a garbage pail or five gallon bucket . Yeah I know a garbage pail? This allows you to accomplish upcoming procedure with having nothing behind base like a Bench top to interfere with tooling and debris goes right in. 

Take blue painters tape and mask off Baseboard . Mark center of board and half inch increments every half inch working out from center.Lay blade of combination Square which is usually an inch flush to bottom of base and mark along top of blade the entire length with a pencil. Then put blade flush to bottom of where decorative part of base starts and mark bottom of blade the entire length of blade.

Like this



















Now you have the marks to cut out. However we are all getting old. Anything that can be done with this is beneficial. Take combination Square and cut to the lines you just drew. Once it's all scored peel blue tape to expose your cuts





















Now you have to cut that. Scroll Saw Nah you out on install. Which brings up a good point you could do all of this in shop before finish. This was something that came up on install though so lets keep going.

Ok put a 3/8" drill bit in screw gun and drill holes at the top and bottom of each little window

Like This









Now for the fun Part. Jig Saw. JIG SAW YOU ASK? Yes the Jigsaw can be used for precision when you understand this. The key to Jig Saw or any tool is to let it Do the work. I yell all the time at the men. Why is Jig saw jumping I say. Always make sure soles of base are always square and touching. Guide blade and machine up every cut line to ends. The center will drop out. Yes right into the Garbage can. For cutting ends Run blade into them. I use a little circular motion counter clockwise . When material is gone from end , run one last pass from right to left to cleanup ends. 

It should look like this



















Now this looks a little better then a metal register I take Mohawk pen and color inside if cut a little. You may say this is a lot time ,especially with a jig saw. This took 15 minutes from Layout to finish
































Added that last one to show off piece

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks great,as usual!


But posted to say.....just because its metal dosn't mean it has to be unsightly.We Tig up some pretty nice,period correct...registers and other accoutrements.BW


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> Looks great,as usual!
> 
> But posted to say.....just because its metal dosn't mean it has to be unsightly.We Tig up some pretty nice,period correct...registers and other accoutrements.BW


True. There in the few ways list I spoke of but I mean the cheap ones that BUILDERS expect you to put on

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Until I read this I had forgotten all about you people up North having baseboard registers.

A word of caution. If you are going to make a replacement be sure that it has the same air flow as the original, or at least close to it. If not it can unbalance the whole system.

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah,sort of knew you meant those "std issue" register/defuser........they've been around for what?Goin on 100 years now?Haha.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great work, but I have to ask. If they have baseboard heating, what is the purpose of the registers at the base of the wall unit? Do they also have forced air? This may seem like a silly question, but baseboard heaters are a thing of the past around here and a register is usually only installed if there is a cold air return or a forced air heating system. Either way, gorgeous work. Love the wall unit for sure.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job MH. Thanks for the description and pics. Another job well done my friend.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> If they have baseboard heating, what is the purpose of the registers at the base of the wall unit? Do they also have forced air? This may seem like a silly question, but baseboard heaters are a thing of the past around here and a register is usually only installed if there is a cold air return or a forced air heating system.


In the pic you can see the FHW baseboard heat. 
I would be willing to bet that they go in behind that beautiful built-in and the "registers" are merely for letting the heat escape.
I'm also guessing the bottom shelf gets quite warm also.........:yes:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Great work, but I have to ask. If they have baseboard heating, what is the purpose of the registers at the base of the wall unit? Do they also have forced air? This may seem like a silly question, but baseboard heaters are a thing of the past around here and a register is usually only installed if there is a cold air return or a forced air heating system. Either way, gorgeous work. Love the wall unit for sure.


Baseboard heat runs all the way through . Plumber couldn't re run two left and right. Built in was an after thought

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice. And the cabinet is awesome. I did something similar with my floor registers. I had 4 of them to do. I made them to match my hardwood floor and made them level with the floor.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok so I finished Base and this job before going to the next . You didn't think I would just Dead End the base between the pilasters did you. This ending and Pics would have saved the confusion on the Baseboard as Yes it runs through the back of Wall Unit . The vents are just to help let the heat escape theres also a thermostatic Fan that pulls air into pilasters allowing it to escape. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> In the pic you can see the FHW baseboard heat.
> I would be willing to bet that they go in behind that beautiful built-in and the "registers" are merely for letting the heat escape.
> I'm also guessing the bottom shelf gets quite warm also.........:yes:


+1 Do you need a Job?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> Very nice. And the cabinet is awesome. I did something similar with my floor registers. I had 4 of them to do. I made them to match my hardwood floor and made them level with the floor.


Great Job I Commend You on not taking the easy way out

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

